# Expat Life in Spain



## Colonel Fairfax Curruther

I have been commissioned by the Sunday Telegraph to write a series of articles on expat life in Spain. Is there any particular subjects that members would like me to include? And any comments on them subjects would be welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved your post to Media Requests for you.


----------



## MichealP

Does anyone answer here? 
I mean I've seen just a few threads in the forum but the impression is there.


----------



## xabiaxica

MichealP said:


> Does anyone answer here?
> I mean I've seen just a few threads in the forum but the impression is there.


This isn't really a discussion area of the forum.

Which country are you living in / moving to?

Go to that country forum & you'll find lots of activity on most of them


----------

